# My Rat Won't Eat :(



## jellybean01 (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm in a bit of a pickle with my rats. Two of them have URI's so we visited the vet today and they're on baytril. The thing is, Cookie rat has lost alot of weight recently - even before the infection came on, although she had been eating (until yesterday), she's just not interested in food at the moment. The vet said just to monitor the infection, give them the baytril and bring them back if it didn't get any better. She also said there was only so much you could do for a small furry animal...nothing like an optimistic attitude in your vet :frown: 
Is there anything I can do to facilitate some weight gain? I am worried that if she doesn't put some on, she won't be strong enough to get over the URI  I lost one of my furries on January 23rd (she was only 10 months and wasn't sick...it was a horrible shock) and I'm worried I'm going to lose another one if I don't do something. I'm feeling very helpless at the moment, especially as the vet said yes, she's underweight but wasn't much help with why or how to change that. 
Any advice would be really really appreciated


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

How are you giving them the baytril?

Have you tried soft foods that are rich in protien?
-Tuna
-Egg
ect.

Try get some garlic is cloves that you can crush or powder to add into the soft food if they will eat it.

Also i added a bit of honey to their water aswel (needs to be changed everyday as normal tho). It never botherd mine having honey in their water and they seemed to drink a lot more too when they had URI.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Baby foods are good for tempting them as well as strong smelling foods such as mashed banana, when my rats were really ill they went for soup, it also warmed them up as I game it slightly warm, I also did the Honey in the water thing and they loved that.


----------



## jellybean01 (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm giving them the baytril direct into their mouth - by syringe. The vet's have always told me to do it that way but if there's an easier way I'm all ears 
I'll try honey in the water though - thank you. 
Just made them scrambled eggs with cheese on top and some ham strips on the side (all her favourite things). Cookie came out of her hidey-hole, sniffed it, licked it and then went and hid again. Usually she'd be right in there, face first, whiskers covered in bits of cheese. To be honest, that's why I thought I should ask for some help. I pulled out all the stops with the cheesy hammy egg, I know it's not the healthiest thing with the cheese on it (I assure everyone it was a one off - I'd feed her anything if only she'd just eat) I'm at a bit of a loss as to what to do. I'm not actually sure she's drinking much either. I've just realised I haven't seen her drinking today


----------



## jellybean01 (Feb 19, 2010)

TDM...you're a genius! She's eating the banana! Thank you, you're a star!
I've also put honey in the water so Yorkshire Rose - thank you for that suggestion too


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

Baytril taste absoulty vile.

Try putting their dose in a bit of chocolate mouse mine love and itsless stressful of the rat aswel 

Would definatly try and get some garlic down them tho its has great healthy properties.

I've just orderd more books on homeopathic remedies on amazon  totally off topic but i find the whole subject fasinating


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

What dose of Baytril is she on?


----------



## jellybean01 (Feb 19, 2010)

She's on 0.2mls once a day...do they do anything stronger than Baytril? It's all the vet has ever given me but I'm not convinced it's working all that well


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

When i took mine i was given.

2.5% Baytril 
and
Ronaxan 20mg Tablets.

but i did have more than one rat to treat.


----------

